# Thining Mushroom??



## dtown (Jan 5, 2011)

Sorry "Thinking Mushroom" Am I on the right track?


----------



## dtown (Jan 5, 2011)

Is it a fungi???


----------



## dtown (Jan 5, 2011)

It has more than doubled over night I hope some more of these guys pop up. It makes me feel that I am doing something right!


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

definately a fungi.. dunno what kind tho!
it is always nice to see these pop


----------



## tahir tareen (Dec 17, 2009)

its _Leucocoprinus birnbaumii_, commonly called 'flower pot mushroom'. They are present in basically every bag of potting soil you buy. They look cool but they shed lots of yellow spores around the tank then turn into yellow slime after they're done.


----------

